# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  FotoFinder AI, assistant systems for dermatologists, FotoFinder Systems GmbH, Bad Birnbach, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - FotoFinder Systems GmbH

fotofinder.de/en/technology/artificial-intelligence

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence in skin cancer prevention

Apr 26, 2018




> +++ Self-learning algorithm supports dermatologists +++
> 
> The use of artificial intelligence in #dermatology practices is no longer talk of the future. With the new expert software #FotoFinder #Moleanalyzer pro, dermatologists are now able to evaluate moles using an Artificial Intelligence Score (#AI Score). First validation results confirm the high accuracy of the algorithm.

----------


## Airicist

AI fact of the week I

Jul 23, 2020




> FotoFinder CEO Andreas Mayer gives you interesting background information on the FotoFinder AI. In the first episode, you learn why FotoFinder focuses on Artificial Intelligence and how it perfectly matches FotoFinder’s mission in dermatology.

----------


## Airicist

AI fact of the week II

Jul 26, 2020




> Watch the new AI fact of the week and learn from CEO Andreas Mayer all about how deep learning helps us reach our goals.

----------


## Airicist

AI fact of the week III

Aug 2, 2020




> Have you ever wondered how we train the FotoFinder AI? In the new AI fact of the week you get insights in the training of its underlying algorithm.

----------

